# Reply Box Problem---Kinda funny, but still a problem



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone else ran into this yet.

So far it happened once yesterday, and now again about 15 minutes ago.

I scroll down to the reply box to make a comment, and there is an ad "In The Reply Box".

Hmmm, now what?  I try putting my cursor there & clicking---It won't allow that.

OOOOO----Kay----How 'bout clicking "Clear", under the Reply Box???

Hey that works--The ad went away, but is replaced by another ad.

Click Clear again ---New ad----Again---New ad.

The thing is really good at this too, because as fast as I can click "Clear" another ad jumps in the box!

Now What????

I try refreshing the page---------Bingo--I get an empty Reply Box, and I got to make my comment---And this one too.

So if anyone else gets this problem, just refresh the page & it will go away------So Far.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm that has never happened to me, but you never say never lol


----------



## bassman (Mar 9, 2011)

I just replied to a post, but didn't see any pop ups or ads.  Some folks just have all the luck.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't see this either Bear but like they say.. some folks have all the luck. Thanks for letting me know.. consider it reported.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2011)

You have all the luck, Bear!


----------



## arnie (Mar 9, 2011)

It ain't just Bear. I had it happen to me yesterday also


----------



## venture (Mar 9, 2011)

I have had problems with the reply box, but nothing like that..so far.  In fact today I even got a cursor in the reply box which is not always the case.


----------



## alelover (Mar 9, 2011)

Never happened here. Yet


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bear try clearing your cache and see if that works. Let me know if it doesn't and ill let Huddler know.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Same thing happened to me earlier today. But it seems to be working well now??


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Bear try clearing your cache and see if that works. Let me know if it doesn't and ill let Huddler know.


Cache was just cleared.

I'll post if it happens again.

This one is an iMac27, with Safari.

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Bear. They also pushed another fix this afternoon. Lets hope it is the final one and all is well.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 9, 2011)

I had the same issues yesterday off and on - kind of weird that it was intermittent


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2011)

In case anyone wants to know---This happened to me twice today.

One of the times was actually when I clicked "quote" at the bottom of someone's post, so I could reply to them.

LOL---An add was in the reply box, instead of their gray tinted comment.

Weird!

I think it's just that the guys who put their ads on sites are better sneaks than the programmers who try to control them.

Pretty much like the guys who plant viruses seem to be better at what they do than the guys who make virus scans & blockers.

Bear


----------

